# lamkin bros aka elitefighters.com



## jaybacca72 (Oct 25, 2004)

just curious does anybody know anything about these guys other than what they tell you? they say they were personal students of ed parker's does any one know if it is true? they seem to have a good amount of knowledge in american kenpo from what i have seen.
just looking for thier lineage that's all
later
jay artyon:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 25, 2004)

They Studied under the Tracy's and are listed on his family tree. It is possible for them to have trained with SGM Parker.


----------

